# Schreiben in nächste Zeile



## rojaciwan (14. Januar 2006)

Ich bin neu in Java und habe mal frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwieschen FileWriter und InputStrem.

Zweite Frage:

wie kann man immer ein String in eine Zeile schreiben  bzw. nicht hintereinander(TextDatei)

Gruss


----------



## flashray (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo Grünschabel,

hier hast du eine Übersicht über ein und Ausgabeströme:
Java Insel 

zu 2.: Damit "\n" kannst du im Text eine neue Zeile beginnen.

Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo!



> Was ist der Unterschied zwieschen FileWriter und InputStrem.


 Ein FileWriter ist ein Zeichenbasierter Ausgabestrom und ein ein InputStream ist die abstracte Basisklasse aller anderen Byte-Stream basierten Eingabeströme.

 Der unter schied zwischen Readern / Writern bzw. InputStreams / OutputStreams ist der, dass erstere Zeichenbasiert und letztere byte basiert arbeiten. Zur Vermittlung ziwschen beiden Welten um beispielsweise auf einen ganz normalen InputStream mit einem Reader zugreiffen zu können bietet sich der InputStreamReader an. (Analog dazu gibts den OutputStreamWriter)

 2) Schau mal hier:

```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 import java.io.FileWriter;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  *
  */
 public class StringWritingExample {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
 		FileWriter fw = new FileWriter("c:/someFile.txt");
 		for(int i = 0; i <100; i++){
 			fw.write(String.valueOf(i));
 			fw.write(" ");
 		}
 		fw.close();
 	}
 }
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------

